# Your own plane



## joker_86z28 (Feb 11, 2013)

Didnt know where else to post this question, but have y'all ever built any model planes as if they were yours ie paint scheme, plane, ect?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, when I was a kid, I built my favorite aircraft an F4U corsair named "Jennifer", after a school crush. Never have gotten over either one.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 12, 2013)

Man was I so naive when I joined in here, I thought it would be okay to just put my own code letters on the side of my Spitfire. 

I've learned a lot on this forum!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2013)

I built a couple, about 25 years ago (heck, time flies - pun not intended!) of aircraft I flew occasionally, or had a share in. There was a DH Chipmunk in 1/72nd scale, a Stampe SV4 and a Piper Cub in 1/50th scale, and a Cessna 172 in 1/48th scale, all hand painted with hand painted registration letters.
No idea where the Cub and Cessna got to, but the Stampe went to the owner after he sold the real aircraft, and the Chipmunk went to another Group member, after the real aircraft had been re-painted in a totally different scheme.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Feb 12, 2013)

Digging the stories, glad i'm not the only one.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 12, 2013)

One could Never be the Only one.

I would do a 1/48th straight tail Cessna 150D if I could find one. "2-1-Ugly" is what we called her. "N4521U". White overall with forest green stripes!


----------



## Bernhart (Feb 12, 2013)

have been building a range of ww 2 Canadian aircraft flown by my fictional character from 1939-1945. so far have 3 Hurricanes, a spitfire, a gladiator, a typhoon and an Isreali spit, with a possible sabre


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2013)

Bill, Monogram used to do a '150, with floats or wheels - I remember building one back in the early 1960s. You might be able to find it at one of those specialist dealers of used/second-hand kits. Oops - hang on, my memory is fading, it might have been the four-seater, the 180?


----------



## N4521U (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, the sloped tail is available everywhere, but alas the straight tail was a miss. I'm not even sure if I could convert the later version.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 13, 2013)

Minicraft makes a Cessna 150, not sure what the difference is tail-wise, but if you can't scratch it, I would be very suprised!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2013)

The one I remember had the 'straight' fin and rudder, and was a tail dragger (or optional floats). But after 50+ years, I can't remember if it had four seats or two, which is why I'm doubtful about it's Model type, but I do recall it had opening doors, a detailed interior, and two figures, one a guy in shorts with water skis, and some Judy in a swimsuit!
It looked similar to this one I fell out of a couple of times, although this is a 180, or 190 or whatever.


----------



## Rustybugs (Feb 13, 2013)

Back in 73, my brother and I were looking to buy one of the surplus B-25J's that had been in the movie Catch 22. Was a great price, 25K plus two spare engines and two sets of all three tires. Anyway, he told me how he wanted it painted, so I bought a 1/72 model, I think it was a Revell kit. Painted gloss white, with blue pin-striping and blue engine nacelles. Would have looked killer too. Wish I had the money now to get one. Doesn't sound so expensive now but back in 73 came up short by 6K. He wouldn't deal, wanted cash.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 13, 2013)

Terry, best I now know, the E model of the 150 was the last to have the straight tail. Any 150 taildragger was a conversion. It did have doors on both sides, and an itty bitty 100 hp engine. Loved the mechanical flaps, I could land and turn off on a postage stamp.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 13, 2013)

Squadron.com has a Minicraft Cessna 150 for $22.49, I think world wide shipping isn't too bad, if it is, I can send it by the slow boat to you instead. Check it out and let me know.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 14, 2013)

I got a big enuff stash as it is Paul. Thanks for the offer.


----------

